# West branch march 4



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Fished west branch today, only 2 other boats out. Water temp by dam was 40, water temp by campground rocks on main lake 42. 1 foot of visibilty by dam, maybe 6 inches every where else, basicalliy chocalate milk. Water at high summer pool after all the rains. No floating docks at rocksprings, floating docks at campground. Only fished the wake side by the dam and the campground area. Tried colorado spinners and rattle traps. Fished from 10 till 3 only caught a skunk lol. Great to be out though, im guessing in 2 weeks it will get good.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good update. Glad I'm not the only one still struggling in those cold, dirty water.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was out there yesterday shore fishing with minnows under a slip bobber for 4 hours. Not a sniff. I didn't feel like taking the boat out without the docks and the colder temps.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Took the boat out for a few minutes to test some stuff and make a trailer repair without the boat on it. I am impressed with the campground ramps every time I go there. Very nice!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I was out there in the 16 ft tiller with two guys, we fished 11-3:30 (for musky) without a sniff or raising a fish. OP were you the guys we talked to in the Ranger by goose? I saw Miked pulling out as we were pulling into the ramp. 

Still nice to get out and chuck some baits.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

No 


K gonefishin said:


> I was out there in the 16 ft tiller with two guys, we fished 11-3:30 (for musky) without a sniff or raising a fish. OP were you the guys we talked to in the Ranger by goose? I saw Miked pulling out as we were pulling into the ramp.
> 
> Still nice to get out and chuck some baits.


No, i was in a crsstliner


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got back from the westbranch dam a bit ago. Fished 1 hour before and after sundown. Casted several different lures even jig and live crawler...nothing. water was almost glass with a slight east wind. Awesome to get out and stand on those rocks...I love it either way fish or no fish.

Don


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

We tried last week also with no luck. Only saw two other boats on the lake


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...stay twisted people lol.


----------



## Chinhook (Oct 15, 2015)

Where do you guys usually park at when you fish the dam from Shore?
Thanks


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Kirwann dam information center off wayland. Park and walk to access road.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the docks are in over at the ramp across from the marina on the south east side off Gilbert rd, thank U


----------



## Chinhook (Oct 15, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Kirwann dam information center off wayland. Park and walk to access road.


Thanks!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

East and west ramps were put in today


----------



## jnorden03 (Apr 23, 2016)

mtkjay8869 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the docks are in over at the ramp across from the marina on the south east side off Gilbert rd, thank U


They posted on their Facebook page today the floating docks are in at both the East and West launches.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank u much for the reply


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Took the boy yesterday. 4:30 till 6:30. Both trying to get our first muskie. Nothing. The boy decided to go bowling today with Grandma. So Grandpa used his set up. Worked out for the old man. Got his first muskie. Not a giant, but first one ever!! We will take it. I missed one, still waiting for mine.


----------

